# Humminbird vs Lowrance



## brmurray (Dec 14, 2010)

i have been pouring a lot of time into research. I have read numerous threads. Now that many people have HDS, HD, SSI, DSI, whatever else there is, what works well and what is good bang for the buck. Budget is 400-900, needs to be able to change boats easily. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been researching too. Seems to me that Humminbird side-scan rules.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 14, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I've been researching too. Seems to me that Humminbird side-scan rules.




kinda what I am coming up with even though I want justification for a HDS that I cannot find.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 14, 2010)

This nice thing about the Lowrance units is you can get the same side scan, and down scan imaging, but as a upgrade. You don't have to spend the huge $$ up front.....Granted it's still going to end up costing you a bunch.

Check out the new Lowrance unit with built in downscan imaging.

On the lower end units, Hummingbird has a small screen compact unit w/color screen GPS/sonar, AND it takes Navionics cards for $399.
I have a Lowrance X102c I bought a few years back, but I might pick up one of those Hummingbird's next spring.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got two HDS units... 7 and 5x. I don't have side scan yet, but it's in the works.

Right now on my boat, I've got the HDS 7 and a Humminbird 788ci. HDS blows it out of the water as far as 2D detail. 

I didn't pay but $600 for mine either... and it was brand new, just didn't have a transducer, which I already had. I just did a search for it but they don't have them anymore.

I personally will be sticking with Lowrance, I think their customer service is getting better too... but either way, I'll take my chances because the picture clarity is unreal.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 15, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I've got two HDS units... 7 and 5x. I don't have side scan yet, but it's in the works.
> 
> Right now on my boat, I've got the HDS 7 and a Humminbird 788ci. HDS blows it out of the water as far as 2D detail.
> 
> ...




I will just come "borrow" one of yours Russ! That is a cheaper option! Thanks for your input.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 15, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I've got two HDS units... 7 and 5x. I don't have side scan yet, but it's in the works.
> 
> Right now on my boat, I've got the HDS 7 and a Humminbird 788ci. HDS blows it out of the water as far as 2D detail.
> 
> ...




Based on what I've seen, I agree. The X102 I have was of course before the HD units came out, and doesn't have GPS. Comparing it to a comparable Hummingbird that my Brother has, I prefer the Lowrance.
My next unit will either be the HD5X or whatever it's called that has down imaging standard, or the small Hummingbird unit that has GPS mapping with Navionics compatible for $399


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Ill probably get a bird. You can get teh 798 or 788 not sure SI which includes downscan and side scan for 799 on sale. Thats a lot cheaper than what an HD5 with side can and downscan is gonna cost you. If you wait until next years model rolls out you can save a lot more money imo.


----------



## Nussy (Dec 19, 2010)

I picked up a bird 798Ci Si Combo for $699 at Cabela's(online) right around Thanksgiving. I couldn't pass up the deal. I'm guessing they have a new model coming out for 2011, because they were sold out in a couple days. My take was I could pickup the bird for the same price as the HDS 5 without structure scan. So it was like getting side imaging for free. 

I haven't had it on the water yet... since there's ice in WI.....but I decided to set it up for Ice fishing until spring. I've always had Eagle or Lowrance and this one seams much easier to use. I also heard they had a lot of problems with the LSS-1... which made this decision an easy one.


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Before I decided on a model, I decided on the company I wanted to do business with. I prefer American based businesses. 

Humminbird is owned by Johnson Outdoor products, a US company based in Racine WI. Johnson Outdoors owns several other brands, all of which have an excellent reputation. 


Lowrance and Eagle are owned by a company based in Norway.


----------



## redbug (Dec 19, 2010)

I have had no issues with my lowrance hd unit and the structure scan it has worked well 
over the years I have had lowrance units that have had issues and the customer service has been fantastic from lowrance
I fish a few national events each year and have had my unit updated or a transducer replace by the factory support team
from lowrance at no charge and have watched the guys with birds trying to scramble to replace units/parts during the event 
I have never seen a support team from hummingbird at any of these events. 
and before you ask NO lowrance was not an event sponsor they just take care of their customers


----------



## brmurray (Dec 19, 2010)

I have always used birds so decided to treat myself to the 798 HD SI. Maybe some sales after the first of the year.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I can really only speak for the higher end stuff, as everybody locally has those, giving me a good bit of experience on other boats, as well as the number of them I've installed on customer boats (all of my personal stuff has been bottom of the road crap), but as far as they are concerned, the H'bird has much better SI and standard sonar, hands down. The Lowrance has much better downscan technology. For me, the standard sonar and SI are the most important things (in that order), so for that reason alone, the 'Bird wins it for me.

Furthermore, I think Lowrance's not so great (but not all that bad, either), customer service has recently been worsened as they let go of Linda Colt. From what I've heard (and with getting help on my bottom of the road crap), if you reached Linda Colt, customer service was excellent. If you don't, it wasn't all that great. I can vouch for Humminbird's service. Even their prostaff guys act as if they are paid to be customer service reps, and certainly deserve to be. I've always been pleased with them.

I probably will not be owning another Lowrance product, but absolutely see myself with a 'Bird SI unit sometime soon (y'all wanna take up a collection for me :lol: ). I can't really vouch for the midrange stuff (just below SI level), but for the higher end SI stuff, 'Bird wins it, hands down. For the bottom of the road crap, I do tend to favor Lowrance (Eagle, specifically, in the under 175 buck range, they do give you good bang for the buck).


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well Brent... it looks like we'll have two boats on the water in our tourney's with SI... you and Jeff & David (reigning champs..) and I know their stuff will be set up right because Dawson (bassboy1) is modding their boat.


----------



## brmurray (Dec 20, 2010)

scary man, barely a month till we start. Need more time!!!! Outside of Acworth, I have seen part of the fishbowl, and the rest are a complete mystery. Should be a learning and humbling experience! :LOL2:


----------



## nsew45 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Before I decided on a model, I decided on the company I wanted to do business with. I prefer American based businesses.
> 
> Humminbird is owned by Johnson Outdoor products, a US company based in Racine WI. Johnson Outdoors owns several other brands, all of which have an excellent reputation.
> 
> ...



I too prefer an American business. I read the Humminbird packaging carefully. The 570 dual beam unit I have shows as assembled in the US. I have called and emailed Humminbird support in the past and got excellent response.

I have read online reviews for both Humminbird and Lowrance. Both had very good or very bad reviews. I tend to think that most people don't post reviews on the Internet unless they are really unhappy or very pleased. I don't think most people post to the internet.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the Humminbird 798 for Christmas. Just playing around with the simulation mode and it rocks! Can't wait to get it on the boat and out on the water.

here's a good website/forum with lots of info on Humminbird side scan - https://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/


----------



## brmurray (Dec 30, 2010)

nice, waiting a couple of weeks and I will be biting the bullet!


----------



## brmurray (Jan 25, 2011)

all right happy fun loving people. My partner and I have our boat rigged with a new 898 SI on the bow and a 798 HDSI on the back. We may not catch them but we should see them laugh at us!! :lol: :lol:


----------

